
Carmakers and big tech struggle to keep batteries free from child labor - acmecorps
http://money.cnn.com/2018/05/01/technology/cobalt-congo-child-labor-car-smartphone-batteries/index.html
======
acmecorps
I have no idea this has been happening (I'm guilty of living in my own
bubble).

Special report : Inside the Congo cobalt mines that exploit children

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJ8me22NVs&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcJ8me22NVs&feature=youtu.be)

Anyone has more insights on this?

